# Portage bricht Verbindung ab.

## Remo84

Hallo.

Wenn ich versuche, ein Paket mit 

```
emerge paket

```

zu installieren, dann bricht nach ca 5 Sekunden die Internetverbindung ab. Dabei sinkt die Downloadrate von ca 300k/s auf 0k/s.

Auch die Pings funktionieren nicht mehr.

Nach einem Reset des Routers klappt das pingen wieder.

Ich vermute, dass der Router abstürzt. Versucht Portage so viele Verbindungen aufzubauen, dass der Router abstürzt?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruss Remo

----------

## Finswimmer

Versuchs per Hand: Lad mit wget die gleiche Datei vom gleichen Server runter.

Tobi

----------

## Remo84

Hallo.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Bei einem einzelnen Paket funktioniert das. Wenn nun einige Abhängigkeiten gelöst werden müssen, wie zum Beispiel bei einer Stage1 Installation, ist das ein bisschen aufwändig.

In bin beim bootstraping und komme beim Befehl

```
scripts/bootstrap.sh -f

```

nicht weiter, weil wie gesagt die Verbindung abbricht.

Kann ich Portage so konfigurieren, dass er nicht die ganze Bandbreite ausnutzt?

Gruss Remo

----------

